
German University hospital conducted 192 autopsies on Covid-19 deaths - jansan
https://annals.org/aim/article-abstract/2765934/autopsy-findings-venous-thromboembolism-patients-covid-19-prospective-cohort-study
======
jansan
Due to the surprisingly high number of thromboembolic events they recommend
prophylactic Heparin treatment even for ambulatory care COVID-19 patients.

------
elboulangero
Seems to be 12 patients, not 192. Typo in your title?

~~~
jansan
They actually conducted over 190 autopsies, the study is about the first 12
cases.

